# Gợi ý chọn mua cây cảnh dịp cuối năm giúp thu hút tài lộc



## Siêu Thị Cây Xanh (9/12/21)

Những ngày cuối năm, mọi người tranh thủ thời gian rỗi tìm mua cho mình hay gia đình một chậu cây đẹp ưng ý để chăm sóc và trưng bày chuẩn bị cho dịp Tết. Người ta hay nghĩ ngay đến các loại cây truyền thống như đào, mai, quất, các loại hoa,... Đối với những người chơi cá tính hơn, họ nghĩ ngay đến phương án sử dụng những chậu cây cảnh đẹp trang trí cho căn phòng hay ngôi nhà, mang giá trị thẩm mỹ và ý nghĩa phong thủy nhất định. Siêu Thị Cây Xanh xin giới thiệu đến bạn một số loại cây cảnh nên chọn mua vào dịp cuối năm, giúp thu hút tài lộc.

*1. CÂY THIẾT MỘC LAN*
Cây Thiết Mộc Lan có lá màu xanh, có sọc trắng ở giữa. Hoa nở màu trắng hoặc vàng nhạt, có mùi thơm. Cây có thể sử dụng bày nội thất hoặc trồng ngoại thất. Thiết mộc lan cũng là một loại cây đặc biệt, có khả năng  thanh lọc không khí và loại bỏ những độc tố gây ô nhiễm trong không khí. Thiết mộc lan hấp thụ chất monoxide de carbone  rất tốt (lên tới hơn 75%) và hút các chất khác như benzene, toluene, formaldehyde. Về mặt phong thủy, đây là loại cây mang lại sự quyền quý, thịnh vượng, may mắn.





Cây Thiết Mộc Lan​*2. CÂY VẠN NIÊN THANH*
Cây Vạn Niên Thanh thân cỏ, leo dài, thân hình trụ mập, mềm, có nhiều rễ móc ký sinh, rất dễ trồng, dễ nhân giống. Cây phân chia cành nhánh nhiều và dài, lá bóng sáng, đốm vàng ánh bạc rất đẹp. Cây thường được trồng trong chậu lớn có sự sang trọng, phù hợp bày trang trí phòng khách lớn, sảnh lớn và văn phòng.





Cây Vạn Niên Thanh​ 
*3. CÂY TRẦU BÀ ĐẾ VƯƠNG*
Cây Trầu Bà Đế Vương trồng dịp cuối năm có ý nghĩa mang đến tài lộc và may mắn cho gia chủ, giúp gia chủ tránh được những xui xẻo hay những thị phi trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Hơn nữa, với tên gọi Đế vương và vẻ đẹp sang trọng của mình; cây trầu bà đế vương còn thể hiện sự uy quyền.

Bên cạnh đó, loài cây này còn thể hiện ý chí nỗ lực; không ngừng để vươn lên vị trí cao nhất, nên có thể nói đây là loại cây mang lại quyền thế; uy danh cho người sở hữu.





Cây Trầu Bà Đế Vương thanh lọc không khí​ 
Thời điểm cuối năm, Trầu Bà Đế Vương nên được sử dụng để đặt tại văn phòng, đặc biệt phòng giám đốc để mang lại sự hứng khởi cho thời điểm kinh doanh "nóng" nhất trong năm.

*4. CÂY KIM TIỀN*
Còn có tên gọi khác là Kim Phát Tài, cây Kim Tiền cũng là một trong những lựa chọn phù hợp cho cây cảnh văn phòng cũng như cây cảnh nội thất vào dịp cuối năm. Với đặc điểm phiến lá kép, to dày, xanh thẫm, lại hay mọc cành, nhánh, lá bóng và màu xanh thẫm, Kim Tiền là biểu tượng của sự thịnh vượng, tiền tài và may mắn. Theo một số quan điểm về phong thuỷ, khi đặt đúng cách và hướng thì cây còn có thể chiêu tài cho gia chủ.





Kim Tiền tại Siêu Thị Cây Xanh​*5. CÂY LAN Ý*
Cây Lan Ý là một trong những loại cây được trồng nhiều nhất vào cuối năm. Loài cây này có sắc trắng tinh khiết tượng trưng cho hòa bình, giúp giải tỏa stress sau một ngày dài với những tán cây xanh mát mơn mởn. Lan Ý có thể trồng trong nhà vì không cần quá nhiều ánh nắng nhưng gia chủ cần chú ý tưới ít nhất 1 lần/tuần để giữ cho đất luôn có độ ẩm vừa phải.





Cây Lan Ý nên mua dịp cuối năm​*6. CÂY PHÁT TÀI*
Cây phát tài với ưu điểm lá xanh biếc, dễ trồng, đẹp mắt, đặc biệt không thể thiếu đối với nhiều gia đình dịp Tết bởi tên gọi "phát lộc" của nó. Thông thường, người ta sẽ trồng loại cây này vào khoảng đầu tháng 11 trở đi.





Cây Phát Tài núi tại Siêu Thị Cây Xanh​*7. CÂY TRÚC, CÂY TRE*
Chữ "trúc" phát âm giống chữ "chúc", nghĩa là chúc phúc tốt đẹp. Chính vì thế, theo phong thủy, tre, trúc mang ý nghĩa an lành, may mắn.
Ngoài ra, cây trúc, cây tre còn biểu tượng cho tuổi thọ, tính kiên cường bởi đây là loại cây luôn xanh tốt dù sống trong bất cứ điều kiện nào. Tre, trúc có thể trồng trước hiên nhà hoặc làm thành hàng rào.





Cây trúc cảnh được ứng dụng trang trí cảnh quan nhiều​*8. CÂY THƯỜNG XUÂN*
Là loại cây xanh tốt quanh năm, cây thường xuân có sức sống rất mãnh liệt, ngay cả trong mùa đông giá rét. Vì vậy, nó được xem là loại cây rất tốt theo phong thủy, thích hợp cho những dịp cuối năm hay lễ tết, thi cử, mừng thọ, mừng thăng chức, khai trương. Ngay cả trong tình yêu, đây cũng là quà tặng đầy ý nghĩa.

Theo quan niệm dân gian, một công dụng khác của dây thường xuân là khả năng trừ tà. Chính vì thế nó cũng là loài cây mang lại tài lộc bình an, may mắn cho gia chủ.





Thường Xuân là cây cảnh thích hợp mua dịp cuối năm​*9. CÂY TRẠNG NGUYÊN*
Cây trạng nguyên là biểu tượng cho sự thành đạt, đỗ đạt trong con đường học hành. Với màu sắc đỏ thắm, cây trạng nguyên vừa mang lại hạnh phúc, may mắn vừa mang lại thành công cho các thành viên trong gia đình. Đặc biệt, những gia đình có con cháu sắp bước vào những cuộc thi cử quan trọng đều chọn cây hoa trạng nguyên bày trong nhà với hy vọng con cháu học giỏi, đỗ đạt cao.





Trang Nguyên đỏ rực báo hiệu may mắn cuối năm cũ đầu năm mới​*10. CÂY KIM NGÂN*
Cây kim ngân được xem là rất tốt về phong thủy, mang đến cho gia chủ sự may mắn và thịnh vượng. Nên được nhiều người sử dụng trưng bày trong văn phòng làm việc công ty, tiền sảnh nhà hàng, khách sạn,... và được mua nhiều vào dịp cuối năm với hi vọng mang may mắn tài lộc vào nhà!





Kim Ngân luôn được ưu tiên trang trí nội thất​ 
*MUA CÂY CẢNH Ở ĐÂU ĐỂ TRANG TRÍ DỊP CUỐI NĂM, THU HÚT TÀI LỘC?*
Nếu bạn đang tìm địa điểm để có bán cây cảnh phong thuỷ thu hút tài lộc cho dịp cuối năm thì Siêu Thị Cây Xanh là lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho bạn. Tại đây, các loài cây được chăm sóc tốt trong điều kiện thuận lợi cùng đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên tay nghề chuyên nghiệp có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong mảng cây xanh mà giá cả lại phải chăng. 
Siêu Thị Cây Xanh - Mang thiên nhiên nhiên về ngôi nhà bạn
VsetGreen - Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
THÀNH VIÊN TRỰC THUỘC TẬP ĐOÀN VSETGROUP
Chi nhánh 1: 08 Phan Huy Ích, phường 15, quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 2: 548-550-552 Lý Thường Kiệt, phường 7, quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 3: 476A Hương Lộ 2, phường Bình Trị Đông, quận Bình Tân, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 4: 117-119 Nguyễn Thị Búp, phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, quận 12, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 5: 618-620 Tân Kỳ Tân Quý, phường Bình Hưng Hoà, quận Bình Tân, TP.HCM.
Hotline: 0931.846.222
Website: https://sieuthixanh.vn/
Fanpage: Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
Instagram: Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
ZaloShop: sieuthicayxanh.store


----------

